# Japanese Shimano Parts



## rbenash

Along with my US Shimano's that I love (4) I also have several japanese Shimao (Scorpion) reels that I am currently having serviced. I'd like to know if anyone has a source that can sell me spools for Scorpion 1000 and Scorpion 1000MG reels, also pinions if needed. Anyone have a good source or can you provide the US equivalents/PN's that would work?

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay

I would imagine that you could interchange the pinion from the MG50 (Scorpion1000MG)and Citica100DSV(Scorpion 1000SVS). make sure you change out the Drag Gear as well. As far as the spool you might want to check Ebay or get ahold of Shimano Janpan direct. I'm sure Bantam1 can give you direction there.


----------



## rbenash

Thanks Dipsay. Great info in terms of cross reference for the pinion. Back when I bought these reels I believe the spools had a similar cross reference too Curado or equivalent. Japan tackle used to take orders for parts and get them for you. Got a side plate for the MG1000 that way. I do have email out to them now, we'll see what I get back. If anyone knows of any other Japanese suppliers I'd appreciate the reference.

Definitely will search for spools on Ebay

And yes, Bantam1 I'm thinking/hoping he may have simple cross that's readily obtainable.


----------



## rbenash

Maybe this would be a simpler way to put my question:

What US models would cross reference (AFA spool and pinion to match fit, quality, design or style) to:

Shimano Scorpion 1000
Shimano Scorpion 1000 MG

For the puposes of replacing spools and pinions. What I'm seeing a lot is that the 1000 MG would be the same as US Chronarch 50 MG ?

For 1000 would it be Chronarch 100 SF or Citica 100DSV? When I look at 100DSV schematic the spool style doesn't look waffle/SF. I'm looking for a waffle type spool replacement (both the scorp 1000 and 1000MG had these). The CH-100SF and MG and the Chronarch 50 MG look like waffle spools.

I can get US schematics pretty easily to get the PN's. Availability would be the next challenge. Once I understand I'd give Shimano US a call to see if I can order the US equivalent parts.


----------



## Bantam1

It all depends on the year of the reel. They do not use letter codes like we do here in the US. There are a few different model Scorpion 1000's. If you have the models with 4 x 4 VBS then we would have to try and order them from Japan. If they do not have this braking system then we can cross reference the parts with our models. 

The problem is that some of these parts may be discontinued both here and in Japan depending on the models. Japan discontinues parts as soon as a model has been discontinued. I suggest posting pics of the reel models you have and then we can figure out what will work.


----------



## kingtender

Most places that work on reels can get parts. Im from south texas and I have 2 different people that work on my reels.


----------



## rbenash

Tried attaching PDF's but that file type get's kicked out by the editor. So attaching them as jpeg. Have to zoom on these.

Are you saying that Shimano USA would order these parts for me? To me, I'm thinking the spools would have to come from Japan, because of the external brake system?

Figuring the pinion gears though may cross reference? These actually have prices for the parts in Yen. Would that be the same (converted to $US) if ordered through Shimano USA?

BTW - thanks for turning my 200DHSV, 100D, and E7 around so quickly!! Got them back last week. I think you guys turned them around in 7-10 days.

Take a look.


----------



## Bantam1

You should be able to use the spools from the Chronarch 50MG, Curado 100D, Curado 100DSV or Curado 100B in either of these models. The appearence may not be correct but they will fit.


----------



## rbenash

Thanks Bantam - I would probably use all 50G - what does this do to the external brake adjustment used on the Scorpions shown here? They use a combination of external and internal brake adjustment methods. Just checking to be sure.

On the pinion gears - same thing, use one from the models you mention as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Pro Reel

Bantam1, he has the scorpion 4x4 reels. Japan tackle lists the replacement spool with a statement that they will not work in the curado reel, due to the 4x4 brakes. Is there a way to swap the brakes form his damaged spools to a new US spool? I believe they are pressed on but I have never tried to remove them. Also, are the pinion and or a gear set interchangable from the listed US reels to the scorpion?


----------



## rbenash

Thanks Bantam - I would probably use all 50G - what does this do to the external brake adjustment used on the Scorpions shown here? They use a combination of external and internal brake adjustment methods. Just checking to be sure.

On the pinion gears - same thing, use one from the models you mention as well?

Thanks!


----------



## rbenash

kingtender said:


> Most places that work on reels can get parts. Im from south texas and I have 2 different people that work on my reels.


The issue is that these are JDC only reels, so no parts stocked in the US for these. Only sold in Shimano Japan markets, not the US. Have to get someone in Japan to order those if you want exact replacements typically. Unless you can cross reference to a US model. Some places don't want to be bothered with doing the leg work to order the parts from Shimano Japan or a 3rd party.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Look here:

http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_spools_shimano.htm


----------



## rbenash

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/tuning_spools_shimano.htm


Yes, did that yesterday and they are finalizing a quote. 3-4 weeks after I place the orders. Not too bad. They are coming in at around $60 per spool.

Before I order wondering if a US equivalent would be cheaper/quicker to get hold of. And waiting for a price on the pinion gears. They didn't send me that URL though, thanks.


----------



## Bantam1

The dual adjustment spools are different so our model will not work. I didn't notice it on the schematic so I apologize. This will have to be ordered from Japan. 

The US version gears will work and can be ordered from us.


----------



## rbenash

Thanks Bantam1 and everyone for all your help!!


----------



## rbenash

Just FYI - I received my Japanese Shimano parts last Monday. Pretty quick turnaround considering. Got them through Japan Tackle. I could have saved about $50 from another company (4 spools, 4 pinion gears) but wasn't familiar with them and reluctant to have something happen. Didn't want any surprises.

Thanks again everyone for your help/advice.


----------

